# Alpiner : Matterhorn wood stove



## Nobby (Jan 21, 2013)

Was given this stove by a friend ... I had it installed by a family friend who is a mason. The chimney is 30 feet tall clay brick lined installed in basement 

Has anyone ever seen this stove before or used one ? I like it so far it heats up my house (aprox 1850 sqft) up to 72f

I'm just curious on how much wood this eats I was told by my neighbor he said looks like a wood pig just keep feeding the wood. 

I will post a pic from my laptop since I am on my iPad ..... 

Thanks in advance for any advice/ tips


----------



## Nobby (Jan 21, 2013)

heres a pic


----------



## coaly (Jan 27, 2013)

Seen, yes. Used, no.
Fisher knock off; will use no more than a Fisher Papa Bear. (same size) You'll get a ton of heat from it.
Does it have any sort of baffle plate under the outlet in the stove?
Here's a few pics of another;







Like any deep narrow stove, you will find it burns to ash in the front, where you can shovel it out a little every morning. Rake the coals and unburned charcoal if any ahead, and reload on it. They take right off. That way there is no letting it die to clean out ash.


----------



## Nobby (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input .. Yes that's what I found out now that I've been using it for 2 weeks seems to hit temps upstairs at 68 while it has been bewteen 10-25 outside. Yes it has a baffle plate up in the rear top. Ya I noticed how the ashes fall in the front of the stove but I usually just take down the coals from the rear with a 4 pronged cultivator then reload with 3-4 logs it always lights right up. Avg temps of flue is 350-450 and temps of actual stove about 475. (Used ir hand held thermometer)

When I got it most of the fire brick was shot and I went to TSC and they had a sale on firebrick for 1.99 each and I replaced all the side ones and 2 on the floor. Other than that pretty much just hook her up and feed her. Lol

Thanks again


----------



## coaly (Jan 27, 2013)

You have the "he". The "she" is pictured above a little shorter than yours.
Notice yours has a larger upper cook top than the one pictured.


----------



## Nobby (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah thanks for your help coaly


----------



## Giroux (Apr 12, 2014)

My husband and I just bought our first home and it has this exact alpiner woodstove. We love it and it works great. Sadly, I cannot find much information on it, and the spring handle has broken. Anyone have any advice on where to get more info or how to replace that?


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2014)

Welcome Giroux. Try this site:
http://www.centuryspring.com/products/stovehandles.php


----------



## coaly (Apr 13, 2014)

To remove any spring handle, grasp with pliers on the first winding of the spring down the shaft. Rotate in the direction that unwinds the spring. This will loosen the coils on the shaft, and it will screw off. If you turn the wrong direction, it will tighten on the shaft and not remove. Twist the new one on in the direction of the twist like threads by hand until snug.


----------



## Giroux (Apr 14, 2014)

Excellent! Thank you both begreen and coaly! Both of your posts should prove to be helpful.


----------



## bobmwsc (May 25, 2014)

There is an Alpiner stuck in the basement of the house an aunt of mine recently bought. There used to be a bulkhead but it had been removed and walled over (cement block wall) by the previous owner. The basement stairs are narrow and have a 90 degree turn that make it seem like it would be impossible to remove the stove - the thing is enormous.

It needs some cleaning and some fresh paint but the metal seems solid.


----------



## alex14 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have never used Matterhorn wood stove, I am using Ecco stove to providing heating to my house. It is eco friendly and efficient stove compared to others.


----------



## begreen (Jun 27, 2014)

Alex, I'm not following on why this comment on a thread that is totally unrelated to your stove? What model Ecco stove do you have and where are you located? Your IP address shows a hop to Kaul, India which is a bit confusing. Are you a stove dealer?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 27, 2014)

Alex is about to leave the building. His sole purpose for being here is to drop the link.


----------



## shannoneff (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, I have this same exact stove. I have been having a difficult time finding any information on it and I bought it used without a manual. addition to a tented steel baffle below the stove pipe my stove also has two rectangular stone plates (baffles also?) that sit on top of the Brackets of the wall stones. They are not no affixed and tend to get shifted while loading the stove. They also seriously limit loading volumes. They may have once been bracketed in there but not any more and if they are not placed exactly right the fire will not burn properly. I know this is supposed to be a reply to someone else's question but you folks seem to be the only ones who know anything about these stoves. My question is how necessary are these plates? Is it dangerous without them? If I cannot remove them can I at least raise them so they are less in the way and less likely to get shifted while loading? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

